# Base de datos de fenónomos extremos



## Vince (24 Jun 2007 às 18:07)

*BD de fenónomos extremos na Europa*

O INM espanhol está a preparar a versão espanhola do ESSL (European Severe Weather Database) que alguns de vocês já conhecem via Estofex ou mesmo já utilizaram, pois por vezes vêm-se por lá submissões portuguesas.

Para quem não sabe, nesta base da dados qualquer pessoa pode documentar um evento extremo, nomeadamente: rajadas de vento muito forte, granizo extremo, chuva intensa, funnel cloud's, dust devil's, trombas marinhas ou tornados, sendo depois as submissões analisadas e verificadas.

O endereço europeu é este:

*European Severe Weather Database*
http://www.essl.org/ESWD/

O endereço espanhol ainda provisório e em testes é este:

*Base de datos de fenomenos violentos (severos)*
http://193.144.152.157/


Na lista de membros ou parceiros, não consta nenhum instituição portuguesa, ao contrário de Espanha, que tem lá o IMN e algumas universidades.

Nenhuma instituição nacional quer aderir a isto e fazer uma interface portuguesa ? Sempre é mais uma forma de recolherem dados da população em geral.


----------

